# Couple Of Old Gals...



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I thought I'd share a few pics of two rifles my grandfather recently handed down to me. He's 92 and hasn't hunted in years - Im hoping I can take them out sometime and harvest a deer or two. The 30-30 would work perfect during the Virginia firearms season.

1st: A Marlin Model 1893 30-30. All she's missing is the elevator ramp for the rear sight. I've found one on Ebay that I'll probably end up ordering soon. I thought the octagon barrel was a pretty neat touch.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

2nd: Springfield 1903 Mark 1 30-06. Looking at the serial number and the stamp on the barrel, it appears it was made in June of 1919. She's been sporterized at some point and I'm pretty sure I'll keep her as is (with iron sights). I don't think I could bring myself to drill/tap for scope mounts. I did see that Boyd's makes a nice black pepper laminate stock for $97 though...








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Does anyone have experience with either one of these rifles? Can I expect any sort of decent accuracy with either one? Regardless of how they perform, they should be pretty fun to shoot every now and then, as well as take out of the safe and admire.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll bet that Springfield will shoot. The couple I've shot were very accurate.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Don't touch those beauties. They are perfect just how they are. My grandad handed me down a Marlin that's just a bit newer. Still shoots great.------SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool, thanks for sharing those neat firearms with us.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Can't quite tell from the pictures, but I think the 03 might be an old man.----SS


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Springville Shooter said:


> Can't quite tell from the pictures, but I think the 03 might be an old man.----SS


You never can be quite sure these days haha, but you may be right!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

There are sites that you can buy an '03 milsurp stock from if you ever want to restore her to her military configuration. Oh yeah, color me jealous. :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful rifles. Thanks for sharing with us. I'd love to get hold of something like the '03. In my view, that is one of the most important rifles in the history of the United States, and really the world. As for accuracy, with the open sites, I'm sure the rifle is plenty capable of hitting any target that you can hold a good post with those sites. Just have to learn to shoot differently than with a high powered scope is all.


----------



## OldGeezer (Jun 3, 2014)

My first 30-06 was one of the old Springfields that my dad picked up many years ago and sporterized. My son has it now, they shoot great. The last time we had it at the range it handled the hot hand loads better than my nephew's new gun.


----------

